# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn op de borst

## Hippiester22

Sinds 2 maanden heb ik nogal last van hartkloppingen en pijn op de borst
en vorige week 16 november was ik onwel geworden ook door de zelfde klachten en ben toen met een ambulance afgevoert, maar ze hebben toen niks kunnen vinden en afgelopen vrijdag was ik een dagje weg en op de terug weg naar huis in de trein was ik ook weer niet goed geworden en ben toen daar naar de eerste hulp gegaan in het ziekenhuis. 

maarjah deze week moet ik ff langs me eigen huisarts 
Hoop dat ze er achter kunnen komen wat het is

nou ben ik benieuwd of er meer jongeren hier last van hebben 
ben pas 22 dus vandaar dat ik me er nogal veel zorgen over maak

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Het klinkt nogal als de verschijnselen van hyperventilatie.
Mijn zwager had dezelfde klachten als jij dus wij waren allemaal bang dat er iets met zijn hart aan de hand was. Maar het bleek hyperventilatie te zijn.
Je kunt dan tijdens een aanval echt het gevoel hebben dat je dood gaat, maar op zich is het niet gevaarlijk. Wel laten controleren of het dat echt is natuurlijk! Succes!

----------


## Hippiester22

zou kunnen 
heb morgen een afspraak bij de huisarts 
dus ik ben benieuwd
maar ik heb er al last van als ik een klein stkje fiets of een stuk loop
de laatste paar weken heb ik er elke dag last van


en ik leef gezond en ben ook niet te zwaar ofzo dus daar ligt het ook niet aan

----------


## Agnes574

Laat ons weten hoe het geweest is ok?
Met jouw info kunnen misschien meer mensen geholpen worden...
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte!!!

Liefs Ag Xx


> zou kunnen 
> heb morgen een afspraak bij de huisarts 
> dus ik ben benieuwd
> maar ik heb er al last van als ik een klein stkje fiets of een stuk loop
> de laatste paar weken heb ik er elke dag last van
> 
> 
> en ik leef gezond en ben ook niet te zwaar ofzo dus daar ligt het ook niet aan

----------


## Hippiester22

Ik hoef me geen zorgen te maken zei de huisarts

alleen als ik last blijf houden gaan ik weer terug naar de huisarts 
maar tot nu toe hoef ik me er niet teveel zorgen over te maken

----------


## ocis

hallo ik heb vorige week 2 dagen last gehad van druk op de borst.nu had ik afgelopen dond weer erge last van dus naar de dokter geweest ben doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis.hartfilmpje gehad was oke toen hebben ze mij op de eerste hulp gelegd bloeddruk gemeten was aan de hoge kant bloed geprikt nou blijkt dat mijn alat te hoog is 114 ik ben gisteren weer naar de huisarts geweest en die denkt dat ik het wat ristiger aan moet doen met werken ik werk nm 60 uur per week en me wat minder druk maken ben nm net voor me eigen begonnen nu moet ik maandag een echo laten maken van mijn lever oh ja ik ben in april gestopt met drinken.heeft iemand hier ervaring mee want ik heb nu nog steeds last van mijn borst vooral aan mijn hart kant ik hoop dat iemand mij hier wat meer over kan vertellen soms lijkt het wel of ik ook last van mijn longen hebt kloppingen op mijn rug gr sico

----------

